# Kegerator X vs 4 vs other models



## djackal (29/2/20)

Hi all,

I'm looking to offload my keezer and replace it with a Kegerator. Something I can have near the kitchen rather than in the garage!
I see there are a few models out there. Any suggestions on which one is the most reliable. Doesn't need to fit 4 kegs. Would like 2 or 3 taps of decent quality and something easy to set up that pours a decent beer.

Cheers
Carl


----------



## Grmblz (29/2/20)

djackal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to offload my keezer and replace it with a Kegerator. Something I can have near the kitchen rather than in the garage!
> I see there are a few models out there. Any suggestions on which one is the most reliable. Doesn't need to fit 4 kegs. Would like 2 or 3 taps of decent quality and something easy to set up that pours a decent beer.
> ...


They're NOISY! Read the threads, the most common complaint is noise, if you want it in your kitchen or living room get a proper fridge and convert it.


----------



## djackal (29/2/20)

I was looking for threads but nothing popped out at me. I barely have time to brew atm with a young family and definitely no time for projects. Maybe I just try to find a way to the garage and use the keezer... It's a war zone in there!


----------



## Jack of all biers (1/3/20)

I have a Series 4 and it is slightly noisey with the fan on, but when it's off it is no more noisey than the kitchen fridge. In fact, a second hand fridge next to my Kegerator is far more noisey when it chugs away. I only turn the fan on, when the thing is being used frequently otherwise I leave it off.


----------



## Nullnvoid (1/3/20)

Jack of all biers said:


> I have a Series 4 and it is slightly noisey with the fan on, but when it's off it is no more noisey than the kitchen fridge. In fact, a second hand fridge next to my Kegerator is far more noisey when it chugs away. I only turn the fan on, when the thing is being used frequently otherwise I leave it off.



Yeah same.


----------



## Nullnvoid (1/3/20)

I'm not thinking about a kegerator x as I made the mistake of putting a keg of water in to make soda water and now I think I have lost that tap to soda water from here on


----------



## wealsy22 (1/3/20)

My Series 4 is much far too loud for me, I don't even have the fan running and it's too loud.


----------



## Frothy Boi (1/3/20)

kk series 3, it's only noisy for half a second when the compressor cuts off and if I leave a bunch of crud, like empty bottles and bottle caps on there. Mine is siting on a custom dolly tho and that may absorb some vibration.


----------



## beer gut (1/3/20)

I have a series 4 sitting in my lounge room, it was noisy (gurgling) for a month or so, now I can hardly notice any sound at all. Obviously can’t comment on the series X


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (3/12/21)

Just commenting for other future viewers, I had a Series 4 in the tropics. It was OK but really more of a toy than serious kegerator and on warm days it couldn't cool to serving temperature and constantly ran. Bought a couple of Series X to replace it and hey presto, the difference is night and day. These cool really efficiently even on the hottest of days out on my patio where it reaches up to about 47 degrees much of the time and cools kegs fast. Much better than the 4, plus fits an extra keg in for good measure. Even if you don't have four taps it's still great to lager a spare keg or two.

Still the same amount of gurgling noise as the 4 but that's just how they are. You wouldn't want to keep it in your living room or anything due to this. Colder climates it may not be to much if am issue but not if it's running alot


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (10/12/21)

I've personally always found it easy to buy from Kegland, except for maybe things that are often out of stock

You could try Keg King perhaps(?)


----------



## BrewLizard (11/12/21)

Would definitely prefer KK, but I don't think they have a 4-keg model. Their product pages don't specify how many kegs their kegerators fit.


----------



## Martinez (11/12/21)

Just bought an X so not happy about finding this thread out. It'll sit in my living room... hopefully the noise is not too loud


----------



## mischa6262 (12/12/21)

Martinez said:


> Just bought an X so not happy about finding this thread out. It'll sit in my living room... hopefully the noise is not too loud


I have just upgraded from a KK series 3 single tap to a KL series X, 4 tap and can say with the fan running its not any noisier than the old series 3. Im loving it now with 4 different beers on tap


----------



## KegLand-com-au (13/12/21)

With regards to Series X compared with Series 4. We did make a video about the difference here. The Series X in my opinion is a better model but it's a bit more expensive so it probably comes down to what you can afford. Looking at the numbers for every Series 4 that we sell we move about x9 of the Series X models. So definitely the Series X is significantly more popular, and I would suspect that a lot of the customers purchasing the Series X are upgrading the older Series 4. For this reason, you can probably more easily find secondhand Series 4 units out in the marketplace.


With respect to reliability, we have less than half of the warranty issues with the Series X compared with the Series 4 also. I do not know why this is but both models are relatively reliable, so I am not sure if this is a major factor.

It’s fair to say that both Series 4 and Series X do have some noise and the level of noise is the same. The reason for the noise is:
*1. Compressor and refrigerant system. *
As you would know we use the hydrocarbon refrigerant gas R600a and this is more noisy than the older and less electrically efficient r134a. In addition to this all these kegerators use an exposed chiller plate. Exposed chiller plates are more electrically efficient but more noisy. So when the r600a refrigerant gas flows into the chiller plate you can get some sound that comes directly off the chill plate. Many domestic fridge designs have the chill plate hidden within the walls of the fridge or behind plastic shroud and this dampens this noise but as mentioned above this type of design uses more power. Also when you rely on an air cavity hidden behind a shroud you gradually get ice build up in this cavity (because our fridges are rated to -5C which is colder than standard refrigerators). This ice build up can eventually block this cavity and forces you to have a defrost heater and timer and this then costs more money, is most stuff to go wrong and obviously heating the fridge once every 6-12 hours will definitely use more energy too.

*2. Air Circulation Fan*
The majority of the noise is created by the fan. We use a fairly high powered fan in the Series X and Series 4. If you want the fan to be silent one modification you can do is purchase a silent computer fan and swap it over with the stock fan that comes with these units. It's an easy job to do this but generally we have found these silent fans blow less air so the speed at which you chill kegs down will be less. Also if you use a silent fan it also reduces the air blown up the font as well, resulting in your font/tower not as cold either. If you really want quiet then this is probably the best modification to do but just release the trade off.


----------



## fdsaasdf (13/12/21)

KegLand-com-au said:


> It’s fair to say that both Series 4 and Series X do have some noise and the level of noise is the same.
> --
> The majority of the noise is created by the fan.


I have an old Series 3 that would be a decade old, sitting next to the Series X I bought recently.

The Series 3 fan is louder but not by much, but the fan is not the loudest part of the Series X operating - it is the loud gurgling which often lasts for minutes at a time. 

My bar is away from the rest of the house, so it's not a problem, but most people probably wouldn't want the gurgling Series X to be near their living room or bedrooms.


----------



## djackal (6/4/22)

Dusting off this old thread as the keezer finally died. I've been looking at the series x plus model despite not being a high volume drinker. Is this model quieter than the base model for those that have one or seen them in action? And are they worth the extra money if you are probably going to have 3 or 4 beers on the go at any time? I'd probably have the one font to start. Also is it OK to keg a beer (transfer from pressure fermenter under pressure) add some co2 and leave at room temperature for a while until said kegerator is ready? I need to keg Easter but flying west the day after and won't be getting a new toy until I get back. Cheers again for the help


----------



## tamagno (30/6/22)

I've recently bought a Series X and I am very frustrated. I have it in the living room and it is very LOUD. (higher than the TV when the compressor starts).

I made two videos to show it:

Video 1 - Only the Noise: 
Video 2 - TV On as a reference:


----------



## BrewLizard (30/6/22)

Yeah, it's loud as shit. Kegland tried to say the fan is the noisiest part, but the fan is whisper quiet in comparison to the gurgling whale of a compressor.


----------



## beer gut (30/6/22)

When I bought my series 4 it was noisy, it got quieter over time and now it isn’t noticeable. It is also in my living room. How long have you had it running? The X is meant to be quieter too.


----------



## tamagno (30/6/22)

beer gut said:


> When I bought my series 4 it was noisy, it got quieter over time and now it isn’t noticeable. It is also in my living room. How long have you had it running? The X is meant to be quieter too.


A month and a half. I am experiencing the opposite so far. The big problem for me is the refrigerant gas sound that starts few minutes after the compressor starts.


----------



## beer gut (30/6/22)

Kegland are pretty good with warranty stuff have you tried calling or emailing them?


----------



## tamagno (30/6/22)

beer gut said:


> Kegland are pretty good with warranty stuff have you tried calling or emailing them?


I am in contact with the retailer. Do you think the noise showed in the videos above are normal in a Series X?


----------



## ozdevil (30/6/22)

tamagno said:


> I am in contact with the retailer. Do you think the noise showed in the videos above are normal in a Series X?



After listening to the youtube vids 
is your kegerator full with kegs?

i notice mine does this when kegs are empty and bugger all in the fridge but then my kegerator isnt in the living room but not far away though


----------



## tamagno (30/6/22)

ozdevil said:


> After listening to the youtube vids
> is your kegerator full with kegs?
> 
> i notice mine does this when kegs are empty and bugger all in the fridge but then my kegerator isnt in the living room but not far away though


I have half keg there. I don't see the relation of the number of kegs and the refrigerant gas sound. Is there any?


----------



## djebel (30/6/22)

tamagno said:


> I have half keg there. I don't see the relation of the number of kegs and the refrigerant gas sound. Is there any?


Maybe the mass of the extra beer dampens the harmonic that causes the gurgling? hat's all I can think if that would cause a relationship between the contents of the fridge and the noise of the fridge.


----------



## tamagno (30/6/22)

djebel said:


> Maybe the mass of the extra beer dampens the harmonic that causes the gurgling? hat's all I can think if that would cause a relationship between the contents of the fridge and the noise of the fridge.


Worth trying. I will load it with the other kegs full of water and see what happens =).


----------



## thesettler (10/9/22)

Hi All. New to this. There is a comparison video between the series 4 and series X here:


----------



## Nope (12/9/22)

djackal said:


> Dusting off this old thread as the keezer finally died. I've been looking at the series x plus model despite not being a high volume drinker. Is this model quieter than the base model for those that have one or seen them in action? And are they worth the extra money if you are probably going to have 3 or 4 beers on the go at any time? I'd probably have the one font to start. Also is it OK to keg a beer (transfer from pressure fermenter under pressure) add some co2 and leave at room temperature for a while until said kegerator is ready? I need to keg Easter but flying west the day after and won't be getting a new toy until I get back. Cheers again for the help



You have the option to go with a different type of kegerator









Kegerator Solstice Indoor/Outdoor Beer Fridge


If you're looking for a spacious 6 keg kegerator that combines economical power usage, environmentally friendly operation and clever design features that fit your lifestyle, you won't find a more versatile kegerator than the heating and cooling KegMaster Solstice. Solstice is unlike any...




www.kegking.com.au


----------



## Nope (12/9/22)

thesettler said:


> Hi All. New to this. There is a comparison video between the series 4 and series X here:



Don't forget the latest generation of kegerators with the latest components Keg King Series XL


----------



## mynameisrodney (12/9/22)

Nope said:


> You have the option to go with a different type of kegerator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like the cassette idea, but at that price is it going to be a popular product? If it is a flop, will you be able to get a new cassette in 10 years anyway? If you can't then the whole reason for spending the extra money is gone.


----------



## Nope (12/9/22)

mynameisrodney said:


> I do like the cassette idea, but at that price is it going to be a popular product? If it is a flop, will you be able to get a new cassette in 10 years anyway? If you can't then the whole reason for spending the extra money is gone.



Looks like it's a 12V DC fridge that can be ran via solar panels and/or batteries. It's not just the size of the fridge that is relevant I think.


----------



## mynameisrodney (12/9/22)

Yes, but that's a pretty niche market that wants that functionality and is willing to pay the extra ~$500 for it.


----------



## awfulknauful (13/9/22)

mynameisrodney said:


> I do like the cassette idea, but at that price is it going to be a popular product? If it is a flop, will you be able to get a new cassette in 10 years anyway? If you can't then the whole reason for spending the extra money is gone.


What a negative attitude you have. Too many "if's" Like saying well I would like to buy a product if I could be sure of not dying in the next 6 months.
Not a lot can go wrong with a fridge, but I would take a more positive approach, not thinking about the need to buy a cassette but feel protected should the need arise.


----------



## mynameisrodney (13/9/22)

Apologies for critically discussing features of a fridge in a thread comparing fridges.

EDIT: and to clarify, I have said I think its a good idea, I just don't "feel protected" because I think the pricing is too far above the competition for the product to be a successful one. I could easily be wrong on that and it could sell like crazy.


----------



## awfulknauful (13/9/22)

mynameisrodney said:


> Apologies for critically discussing features of a fridge in a thread comparing fridges.
> 
> EDIT: and to clarify, I have said I think its a good idea, I just don't "feel protected" because I think the pricing is too far above the competition for the product to be a successful one. I could easily be wrong on that and it could sell like crazy.


But you aren't critically discussing fridges! You have made your mind up. Think positive man, negativity gets you no where.


----------



## mynameisrodney (13/9/22)

Hahaha, how do you compare competing products without looking at the pros and cons then? Only an idiot doesn't look at the negative sides of products they are about to spend $1300 on. 

And once again you are wrong anyway as I haven't made up my mind. For the 3rd time, I like the idea. If by the time my keezer dies these things are going gangbusters, or are cheaper then they will be one of the top ones that I will be looking at.


----------



## awfulknauful (14/9/22)

mynameisrodney said:


> Hahaha, how do you compare competing products without looking at the pros and cons then? Only an idiot doesn't look at the negative sides of products they are about to spend $1300 on.
> 
> And once again you are wrong anyway as I haven't made up my mind. For the 3rd time, I like the idea. If by the time my keezer dies these things are going gangbusters, or are cheaper then they will be one of the top ones that I will be looking at.


On the contrary, How do *you* compare competing products? Do you just make something up which may or may not happen is that your negative side?
Its like saying I am not going to fly, the plane may crash. As I said before with fridges there is not a lot can go wrong, and if after 10 years something did happen you would have had more than your moneys worth whether a cassette was available or not.
Just put yourself at ease and check out the consumer protection laws regarding fridges and relax, stop overthinking things.


----------



## mynameisrodney (14/9/22)

Not sure if you are intentionally being obtuse or not, but it is keg king, not me, that has created this selling point and is charging $500 for it. If there's "not a lot that can go wrong", then there is even less reason to buy it at this price.

Stop underthinking things.


----------



## Nope (15/9/22)

mynameisrodney said:


> Not sure if you are intentionally being obtuse or not, but it is keg king, not me, that has created this selling point and is charging $500 for it. If there's "not a lot that can go wrong", then there is even less reason to buy it at this price.
> 
> Stop underthinking things.


Did you see that the fridge is full stainless steel?


----------



## mynameisrodney (15/9/22)

Yes I did, but that doesn't add any value to me as it will be built into a bar with a timber top. I think you guys should make a cheaper body using the same cassette, I'm sure you'd sell more. 


If others want to buy it, power to them, Nope can update us on how sales are going in 6 months and we'll see if I'm right or wrong.


----------



## Cian Doyle (15/9/22)

mynameisrodney said:


> Not sure if you are intentionally being obtuse or not, but it is keg king, not me, that has created this selling point and is charging $500 for it. If there's "not a lot that can go wrong", then there is even less reason to buy it at this price.
> 
> Stop underthinking things.


I agree with awfulknauful there isn't a lot to go wrong with a fridge, I have two fridge freezers both around 10-15 years old not missed a beat. But you do have to bear in mind if something was to go wrong then it would be cheaper for the consumer to ship the cassette back rather than the fridge. You have to take in all scenarios.
I just wish someone would come up with the same idea for TV's, if you get 3 years out of a TV then your lucky. And they cost a lot more than a $1300 fridge


----------



## mynameisrodney (15/9/22)

This really isn't complicated.

I
Like
This
Idea

My first chest freezer for my keezer died after 4 years. It is a good idea. I fully understand the savings in time and hassle. I just think that they have made it too expensive to be a successful product, and if its not, you wont be able to get the cassettes. I feel like this is simple to understand I'm not sure where its getting lost.


----------

